# Break the quote game



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote the previous message, add text, whatever, keep quoting to see when the quote block breaks.

Shouldn't be harmful, except cause some bad loading time on this thread. 

So, continued from http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=2969...



hdskull said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Rama said:
> ...



I've done this on a phpBB board and the results were quite amusing.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 24, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Quote the previous message, add text, whatever, keep quoting to see when the quote block breaks.
> 
> Shouldn't be harmful, except cause some bad loading time on this thread.
> 
> ...


I don't know.


----------



## shelley (Feb 24, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Quote the previous message, add text, whatever, keep quoting to see when the quote block breaks.
> ...


Who does the F-perm???


----------



## Lofty (Feb 24, 2008)

shelley said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...


I quite like the F-perm OH for both hands its nasty tho.


----------



## kudan (Feb 24, 2008)

Lofty said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...


Has anyone seen how it looks like when a quote breaks?


----------



## Joël (Feb 24, 2008)

kudan said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Do quotes break? How is that supposed to look like?


----------



## Kristoffer (Feb 24, 2008)

Joël said:


> kudan said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



like a rubiks cube?


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 24, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > kudan said:
> ...


Umm... what's a rubiks cube?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Kristoffer said:
> 
> 
> > Joël said:
> ...



Who knows?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 24, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Jason Baum said:
> 
> 
> > Kristoffer said:
> ...


sounds like witchcraft to me


----------



## Dene (Feb 24, 2008)

Lofty said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Jason Baum said:
> ...



I like the F-perm, it's fun to execute.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



Nah, it takes over 3 seconds for me.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...




I haven't even learned F-perm yet.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 24, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I hate F perms to death.


----------



## MistArts (Feb 24, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



E is worse


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 24, 2008)

MistArts said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...


**** G imo.


----------



## watermelon (Feb 24, 2008)

rubiks to the third said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...


How about N perm?


----------



## Erik (Feb 24, 2008)

watermelon said:


> rubiks to the third said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



N-perms can be nice if you get the correct one AND don't lock up xD


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 24, 2008)

Erik said:


> watermelon said:
> 
> 
> > rubiks to the third said:
> ...



I like the corner cycles. And the H perm. Those are pretty cool.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 24, 2008)

darkzelkova said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > watermelon said:
> ...


The worst one for me is probably the backwards R perm, but the normal R is one of my favorites.


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 24, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> darkzelkova said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...


i predict this is going to end when the quote is even longer then a page.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 24, 2008)

rubiks to the third said:


> Jason Baum said:
> 
> 
> > darkzelkova said:
> ...




I agree. That might suck, as this is already slowing down my computer.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 25, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> rubiks to the third said:
> 
> 
> > Jason Baum said:
> ...


Think of how much it'll fast up when you go on to other threads!


----------



## watermelon (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > rubiks to the third said:
> ...



Carrot


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Feb 25, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



The first few quotes aren't showing up anymore


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 25, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> watermelon said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



So someone must've won... But who did???


----------



## rubiks to the third (Feb 25, 2008)

I Won!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > watermelon said:
> ...



I dunno what you guys are on about, it still al fits on my screen (19" using Opera browser). Mr. Baum, why not just mirror the R perm? That's what I did, and they are both equally as fast. At first it may be awkward, but after doing it 20 times it'll be easy. MIRROR POWER FTW!!!

EDIT: Oh yea, it doesn't lag up my browser either, dunno what's wrong with your ones  .


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 25, 2008)

Dene said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 25, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...


Haha you didn't say anything


----------



## malcolm (Feb 25, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I hate E more than F..


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2008)

malcolm said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



E is definitely by far the worst, then N. I did learn a better N algorithm for it just recently though, and I can do it sub3 nicely!


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like this for me: screenshot.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 25, 2008)

Dene said:


> malcolm said:
> 
> 
> > philkt731 said:
> ...



2 things:
1-I don't think vB forums break
2-Mine hasn't broken yet johannes.


----------



## martian (Feb 26, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > malcolm said:
> ...



It looks horrible!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 26, 2008)

martian said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



This isn't displaying properly anymore in fixed width.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 27, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> martian said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



moo


----------



## Dene (Feb 27, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > martian said:
> ...



"The cow said"


----------



## Rosetti (Feb 28, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



1+ 1 does not equal a window.


----------



## apoplectic (Mar 1, 2008)

Rosetti said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



but it does equal the integral of a kumquat


----------

